
With Remote Work the Winners Take Most - Solstinox
https://methodicallyprocessing.com/remote-work-and-winner-take-all/
======
ironmagma
Winners already take most. It’s the way of the “hierarchy,” success is
artificially amplified and mediocrity is commoditized. Who’s to say bigger
companies are more attractive than small ones anyway, though? Small companies
are generally home to better coworkers because they are judged more
subjectively than by arbitrary inhuman metrics due to the relatively small
supply of candidates who are interested in a small “target,” if you will.

The benefit afforded to small companies, not mentioned in this article, is
that there is a wider range of skill that they now have access to. So they can
more readily fill niches that they might not have been able to without access
to a larger job market.

